# Motherboard



## abhishektony (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm buying Intel Xeon 1246 V3 Processor.. Which will suitable and best Motherboard for it! And, my Budjet is 6K-7K ₹


----------



## slashragnarok (Jul 23, 2015)

abhishektony said:


> I'm buying Intel Xeon 1246 V3 Processor.. Which will suitable and best Motherboard for it! And, my Budjet is 6K-7K ₹



Depends on what else you want to put on the mobo besides the CPU but Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H will do. Other chipsets that will work are H81, H81M, Z97, H97, P81, P85, Z87X, Z87N to name a few.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 23, 2015)

abhishektony said:


> I'm buying Intel Xeon 1246 V3 Processor.. Which will suitable and best Motherboard for it! And, my Budjet is 6K-7K ₹



MSI H97 PC Mate -6500. 

Link:MSI H97 PC Mate Motherboard - MSI : Flipkart.com


----------

